# 1/8" stereo jack noise free a/b switch?



## shadowfactory (Oct 20, 2008)

I have multiple sources that I want to connect to my PC speakers, and all of them have a 1/8" stereo out jack aka 3.5mm headphone jack. Is there an easy way to build an a/b switch for switching sources or an inexpensive solution? I did some searching but a lot of the ones I found were said to bring some noise into the system or alter the sound in some way. Any I missed?


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Definitely following this thread. I've been thinking about this for a while. All the (cheap) ideas I have come up with are probably going to introduce noise into the signal path...


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

btw I think the plug you are referring to is actually 3.5mm not 1/8" fwiw


----------



## shadowfactory (Oct 20, 2008)

Yeah it has more than one name, but its also 3.5mm. I needs ideas!

Chad? I have a feeling you may have some amazing insight into this.


----------



## shadowfactory (Oct 20, 2008)

So I guess no one knows?


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Goldpoint Selector Switches

http://dact.com/html/input_selectors.html

Expensive but top notch quality.


----------



## shadowfactory (Oct 20, 2008)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Goldpoint Selector Switches
> 
> Audio input selector switches
> 
> Expensive but top notch quality.


$150?

EEEEEEEEEK. That's more than my sound card. 

If that's the only way to do it noise free I guess I'll have to stick with manual switching.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

shadowfactory said:


> $150?
> 
> EEEEEEEEEK. That's more than my sound card.
> 
> If that's the only way to do it noise free I guess I'll have to stick with manual switching.


Yeah there should be something way cheaper out there, but who knows what happens to the contact quality over time. You could probably find a relay switching device that will work just as well quality and durability wise but I bet the price would be around the same.


----------



## shadowfactory (Oct 20, 2008)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Yeah there should be something way cheaper out there, but who knows what happens to the contact quality over time. You could probably find a relay switching device that will work just as well quality and durability wise but I bet the price would be around the same.


So that's it huh? The only reliable solution is an expensive one. That's too bad.

Is there any way to make a kind of rudimentary relay switch with thick wires or metal plates or something?


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

shadowfactory said:


> So that's it huh? The only reliable solution is an expensive one. That's too bad.
> 
> Is there any way to make a kind of rudimentary relay switch with thick wires or metal plates or something?


Not necessarily, there could be a very affordable piece that will do it. Don't ask me though......

Try searching "multi input audio switch boxes" or something like that and look for reviews of ones that look good to you and are in your price range.


----------



## EVcelica (Dec 30, 2008)

manual switching wouldn't be that bad, should only take a few seconds once you have everything ready to go. I wouldn't want to waste money on something that I would only use for a few minutes.


----------

